# Bottle feeding a lamb



## Abbey0020 (Aug 17, 2022)

So the ewe who gave birth to Graham my ram has stopped producing milk I Need to take Graham off but not sure how it will effect his mum cause she quite attached
Any ideas what I could do


----------



## Finnie (Aug 17, 2022)

I have seen lots of people on here leave the baby with the mother and just take its bottles out to it.


----------



## Mike CHS (Aug 17, 2022)

Like Finnie said, let the ewe take care of the lamb and give the lamb bottles.  You may have to stall for a day or two if the lamb isn't tame enough to catch yet.  It doesn't take the lamb long to know who has the groceries for it.


----------



## Baymule (Aug 17, 2022)

Yes, by all means, leave him with his mom. It will be a little more work to go feed him versus having him in the house, but worth it in the long run. What are you using for formula? 

Recipe 

1 gallon whole milk
1 can evaporated milk
1cup cultured buttermilk 

Pour our 3 cups of whole milk. Add can of evaporated milk and buttermilk. Top off with whole milk. It gets expensive so I added the lamb replacer that they didn’t like about half and half. LOL


----------



## Mini Horses (Aug 17, 2022)

Any goat kid I've bottled has been successfully left with moms, who taught them To be goats and did all but nurse them.   It can work, just keep an eye on things in beginning. 😊. One feed the other 2 and I used her milk for #3.


----------



## Ridgetop (Aug 17, 2022)

How old are the babies?  How long have they been nursing?


----------



## Abbey0020 (Aug 18, 2022)

The lamb is 6 days old and has been taking to bottle for 5 days cause agyer the ewe stopped producing colostrum no milk came after its just harp about leaving him with his m cause I have to deal with school (year 11) 
 so not always at home


----------



## farmerjan (Aug 20, 2022)

If the ewe is not hurting the lamb but is mothering it, then leave it with the ewe and just bottle feed.  Have done that with calves... especially in the case of twins and a cow does not have enough milk for both... they learn real quick that you are the food source.  And they learn to be the animal that they are,  ie:  sheep or cow or goat


----------

